# Xorg-7.0 Stabile su x86!!

## Onip

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?xorg-x11-7.0-r1

Un buon motivo per syncare, fra un po' magari così che lo sia già in tutti i mirror rsync.

Un po' di guide

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

Byez

p.s. Io ce l'ho da un po', finalmente posso togliere tutta quella monnezza da package.keywords

Edit by randomaze: Aggiungo all'elenco di Onip risorse due thread del forum internazionale Modular X server bugs, annoyances and solutions (Part 1) e (Part 2), sono un pó lunghetti ma possono essere utili!

----------

## Scen

Azz  :Very Happy: 

Che dire: YUPPI-DU!  :Cool: 

Il mio package.keywords non vedrà l'ora di fare la cura dimagrante   :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

Era ora  :Smile: 

Quando installerò di nuovo gentoo nn avrò il problema di xorg monolitico quindi, bene così   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Aspettiamo xorg7 stabile anche per amd64.

----------

## Cazzantonio

AARGH! Troppi paccheti da aggiornare!

Mi sa che tra qualche mese se ne riparla   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ma quanta roba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

ma p*@~a p#@*~*a  (mi sono autocensurato) ma come si fa ad installare????

```
[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)
```

mamma mia!

ma poi i driver ATI mi funzioneranno??

----------

## .:chrome:.

basta leggere.

disinstalla la versione precedente.

e dai una lettura alla guida all'aggiornamento, che si trova sul wiki

----------

## Onip

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> basta leggere.

 

Ha ragione, uno cosa le posta a fare se no?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

beh... abbi pazienza... oggi sono girati un'esagerazione di post di quel tipo... già una rocerca sul forum avrebbe risolto. ma questo è un vecchio problema che non è il caso di tirare fuori qui.

poi se l'ebuild ti dice che tizio blocca caio, e tu stai installando caio... mi pare ovvio che devi disinstallare tizio. anche se nessuno me lo dice ci arrivo da solo...

inoltre le guide di aggiornamento che ci sono sul wiki sono state linkate nel forum più e più volte (quindi si ritorna nel caso di prima)

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Wink:  scusa era solo

che mi sono megaspaventato alla vista del log.... (c'è anche altro... nn postato)

ovviamente devo disinstallare xorg precedente

ma sono rimasto alquanto scosso dalla lunghezza del log

chiedo scusa .... non ho letto il wiki.

mea culpa!

ps: accetta almeno come attenuante il fatto di essere stato scosso da questa meganotizia di xorg!

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma guarda che alla fine è tutta scena... fai caso alle dimensioni dei pacchetti: sono tutti piccolissimi

inoltre se imposti le variabili (come suggerito dal wiki  :Wink:  ) il numero di pacchetti cala considerevolmente.

se non lo fai ti pippi tutti i 203 pacchetti in cui è stato diviso X11  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ok, scusa..... ora faccio!

però che strambo stò xorg 7

grazie ancora

----------

## .:chrome:.

perché dici che è strambo?

alla fine non cambia niente: solo che hanno separato ogni componente nel suo pacchetto.

era pure un passo obbligato, se volevano andare avanti nello sviluppo. il vecchio codice era ingestibile.

e poi mettiti nei panni di un nuovo sviluppatore... io mi immagino una scena apocalittica

----------

## topper_harley

Per i driver ATI, ma credo anche NVIDIA è importante tenere mascherati questi pacchetti, nel caso diventino stabili:

```
>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0
```

e fare riferimento a questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-458721.html

----------

## FreeManAtomic

Problema:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 51) x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0 to /
> ...

 

Adesso sono pure senza X :'(

----------

## .:chrome:.

a me è capitato diverse volte durante la stabilizzazione di portage 2.1

alla fine mi sono rotto e ho vuotato l'albero di portage. voglio sperare comunque che un ulteriore sync possa risolvere

al limite c'è lo sporco trucco: emerge --resume --skipfirst

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> a me è capitato diverse volte durante la stabilizzazione di portage 2.1
> 
> alla fine mi sono rotto e ho vuotato l'albero di portage. voglio sperare comunque che un ulteriore sync possa risolvere
> 
> al limite c'è lo sporco trucco: emerge --resume --skipfirst

 

no ho rifatto il sync da un altro server e cmq ho l'errore... i ltrucco missa che mi dara problemi dopo xke questo pacchetto e dipendera di un altro. :'(

----------

## .:chrome:.

no, se rileggi l'errore parla chiaro. file size mismatch dirante la verifica dei digest dell'ebuild

cancella la directory dell'ebuild e rifai il sync

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Aspettiamo xorg7 stabile anche per amd64.

 

detto, fatto. eccoti accontentato  :Smile: 

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> no, se rileggi l'errore parla chiaro. file size mismatch dirante la verifica dei digest dell'ebuild
> 
> cancella la directory dell'ebuild e rifai il sync
> 
>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Aspettiamo xorg7 stabile anche per amd64. 
> ...

 

nada :'(

----------

## mambro

A me sempra più lento... 

Quando refresho una pagina vedo la finestra bianca per qualche istante e poi mi compare la pagina, quando apro una qualsiasi finestra ridotta a icona resta bianca per un po' (sarà mezzo secondo), quando trascino una finestra le icone scompaiono sotto e riappaiono dopo un po'..

è sempre utilizzabile, per carità, però è fastidioso.. col vecchio xorg non succedeva.. a qualcuno è successa la stessa cosa?

----------

## tizio

@FreeManAtomic:

prova con 

ebuild /percorso/ebuild/bdftopcf digest

----------

## bandreabis

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Aspettiamo xorg7 stabile anche per amd64. 
> 
> detto, fatto. eccoti accontentato 

 

 :Mr. Green: 

Che si fa, si va? Dipende tutto dagli ATI drivers in fin dei conti.. se ho compreso bene.

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *tizio wrote:*   

> @FreeManAtomic:
> 
> prova con 
> 
> ebuild /percorso/ebuild/bdftopcf digest

 

all'ennesimo sync adesso funziona, qualche boss se ne sarà accorto ed ha corretto!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

grazie

----------

## X-Drum

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> all'ennesimo sync adesso funziona, qualche boss se ne sarà accorto ed ha corretto!!  
> 
> grazie

 

macche' boss: era scritto pure nel primo post "aspettate che tutti i mirror vengano syncati"

.................

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi ho seguito la guida in italiano il cui link è nel primo post. ho eliminato xorg 6 ma ho degli errori simili a quello di FreeManAtomic scaricando i pacchetti di xorg 7. ora ho cancellato la directory /usr/portage e sto rifacendo il sync... speriamo bene...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Aspettiamo xorg7 stabile anche per amd64. 
> 
> detto, fatto. eccoti accontentato 

 

nada :'([/quote]

aspetta... pazienza.... è in stabilizzazione in queste ore

http://packages.gentoo.org/archs/amd64/stable/

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi vi scrivo da kde su xorg 7. è andato tutto liscio  :Very Happy: 

l'unica differenza "ad occhio" è che che i caratteri mi sembrano un po' diversi (in meglio)

----------

## Danilo

Ottimo lavoro sia dei developer che di chi ha fatto gli how-to.

Dopo l'emerge ho solo dovuto riemergere gli nvidia proprietari.

Manca qualche font ma... non e' un problema.

PS: sono sotto amd64...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Spero che non mi banniate per reiterata gnubbitudine ma dal wiki si evincerebbe che i driver closed di nvidia e ati non avessero alcun problema a funzionare con xorg-7.0 sebbene qualche diatriba possa sorgere con gli nvidia e xorg-7.1...

... sono un po' confuso: qualcuno ha già provato?

EDIT: io uso solo ATI.

----------

## u238

ati e nvidia closed su xorg-7.0 senza nessun problema..

con xorg-7.1 se non si ha voglia di smanettare meglio lasciar perdere  :Wink: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

cmq ragazzi ho notato che stanno stabilizzando pure xorg 7.1! manca ancora la mai architettura (x86) ma ce ne sono già molte altre marcate stabili... credo che entro oggi o domani lo stabilizzeranno pure per x86... inoltre per x86 hanno stabilizzato pure xorg 7.0-r2... e pensare che giusto stanotte ho installato xorg 7.0-r1...  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> cmq ragazzi ho notato che stanno stabilizzando pure xorg 7.1!

 

no, per quello c'è ancora qualche problema da risolvere

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> no, per quello c'è ancora qualche problema da risolvere

 

01 Jul 2006; Donnie Berkholz (spyderous); xorg-x11-7.1.ebuild: alpha/arm/mips/ppc/sh stable. Holding off on sparc for now, gustavoz is having issues.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 01 Jul 2006; Donnie Berkholz (spyderous); xorg-x11-7.1.ebuild: alpha/arm/mips/ppc/sh stable. Holding off on sparc for now, gustavoz is having issues.

 

 :Shocked:  incredibbbbbileee!

uhm... voglio proprio vedere come faranno... i driver binari non funzionano con quello... costringeranno tutti a ripassare ai driver open?

(per me sarebbe anche giusto così  :Wink:  )

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  incredibbbbbileee!
> 
> uhm... voglio proprio vedere come faranno... i driver binari non funzionano con quello... costringeranno tutti a ripassare ai driver open?
> 
> (per me sarebbe anche giusto così  )

 

beh per me non ci sono problemi! io uso i drivers open ati!  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

a me sembra che siano stabili le architetture che non hanno driver binari, quindi il problema non si pone. Infatti x86 e amd64 sono ancora ~. Altrimenti già mi immagino (e temo) l'infinita sequenza di post di gente con il direct rendering andato...

----------

## digu

Ciao a tutti... qualcuno per caso ha gia' provato ad installare xorg7 in una gentoo che gira sotto vmware?

Si hanno problemi poi con la configurazione dei vmware-tools?

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>   incredibbbbbileee!
> 
> uhm... voglio proprio vedere come faranno... i driver binari non funzionano con quello... costringeranno tutti a ripassare ai driver open?
> 
> (per me sarebbe anche giusto così  )

 

ma ma ma....

ma boh a meno di strani ed impossibili hack (patch) sui drivers closed, dovrebbe essere cosi.

Magari lo stabilizzano in attesa dei nuovi drivers?

inutile sottolineare che la modularizzazione di xorg, come quella di kde riduce i tempi di compilazione

in maniera drastica, e permette di installare solo cioè di cui si ha bisogno, meglio di cosi!

----------

## darkmanPPT

raga.... qui xorg 7 nn mi si vuole installare!!!!

arriva ad emergere il pacchetto MESA ed ad un certo punto della compilazione mi dice: 

Error: media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2 failed.

call stack:

{

codice nn importante

}

build failed.

insomma... niente mesa... niente xorg server... maaaaaaaa..... è un mio problema oppure devo smaskerare mesa e prendere una versione + aggiornata?

----------

## .:chrome:.

è un problema solo tuo, direi... perché mesa-6.4 è ormai stabilissimo.

probabilmente c'è qualcosa che non va nel suo sistema

senza saper né leggere né scrivere, io tenterei subito un env-update, revdel-rebuild, e poi un emerge --resume

se così non si risolve nulla, bisogna indagare in quello che tu hai chiamato "codice non importante" e trovare la causa dell'errore

----------

## X-Drum

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  mi dice: 
> 
> Error: media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2 failed.
> 
> call stack:
> ...

 

ma che ti dice? 

non postare solo lo status message (quello è inutile) posta qualche riga di output della compilazione

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Shocked:  ....

con revdel-rebuild sembra stia facendo del lavoro.... sembra che manchi qualcosa....

mi dice

broken {path} (requires Lib***)

vediamo se va dopo questo... speriam!

ah, è difficile che ti possa postare esattamente il risulato perchè io ti scrivo da un altro pc 

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  revdep-rebuild ha fallito!!!!!

 :Shocked: 

"revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages. you have the following choices:"

{opzioni varie}

vediam... mi ha dato problemi su un pacchetto che avevo installato.

lo disinstallo... tanto nn mi serve... vediam se cambia qualcosa

----------

## X-Drum

non li leggi i post vero?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora molto probabilmente sarà quella la causa...

rimanda tutto a dopo che revdep-rebuild avrà finito di fare le sue cose, e poi vedi se la compilazione da ancora errore e se l'errore è ancora quello

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Shocked: 

mi dice che nn ci sono ebuild per soddisfare "scourge" (è un gioco).

io l'ho disinstalalto....

stesso errore di prima....

......

ora è andato... revdep si intende...

sta ricompilando un po' di pacchetti.

----------

## .:chrome:.

le dipendenze "broken" erano tutte limitate alle librerie di scourge?

se è così, prova a cercare nei messaggi di output di compilazione. sarà pur indicato qualcosa di strano

----------

## Onip

Prova così

```
# rm /root/.revdep*

# revdep-rebuild

```

Byez

p.s. Anche se è lungo e noioso ricopiarlo sarebbe meglio postare l'errore e non solo qualche cosetta, altrimenti è difficile indovinare...

----------

## darkmanPPT

no, 3/4 si riferivano a kde3.5 ... che ho installato.

sinceramente nn ho capito che c'entrasse scourge. vabbè.

diciamo che ora ho fatto ripartire revdep con l'opzione -X.

boh... ha rifatto tutto il check dall'inizio e quindi mi ha ritrovato tutti i "broken"... ha fatto l'elenco dei programmi da scaricare.. ora li sta scaricando... spero solo che nn ci sia anche openoffice! sennò finisco domanimattina!   :Wink: 

però... quante robe "broken" che avevo... 

a dir la verità ho fatto solo una volta revdep... quando sono passato al nuovo gcc e ho cambiato le flag in i686... mah

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> a dir la verità ho fatto solo una volta revdep... quando sono passato al nuovo gcc e ho cambiato le flag in i686... mah

 

proprio quando non serviva...

revdep-rebuild è uno strumento molto utile. andrebbe usato dopo ogni aggiornamento di uno dei pacchetti di basso livello, contro le cui librerie è compilato l'intero sistema

----------

## tizio

dopo aver messo xorg-x11 7 se lancio revdep-rebuild -pv un sacco di programmi richiedono

libXaw.so.8... la cosa strana e' che sia xorg che questi programmi funzionano benissimo...

siccome ce sta roba anche pesantuccia da ri-emergere (tipo openoffice)... mi chiedevo se magari

si poteva risolvere in altro modo... o se dovrei ignorare...

(gia fatto emerge --sync, etc-update, env-update, e ldconfig)

ciao a tutti e muchas gracias

----------

## darkmanPPT

grazie.

ignoravo l'utilità di revdep. ora che lo so capisco il motivo di tutte ste librerie broken!

uhm... 

beh, come si dice... sbagliando si impara, no?

grazie ancora. vi aggionrnerò su come vanno le cose qui quando (e se) finirà

----------

## .:chrome:.

@tizio:

allora... il fatto che un programma presenti una dipendenza non soddisfatta a livello di libreria, non vuol dire che non debba funzionare per niente. dipende da quale libreria si tratta

se la dipendenza non soddisfatta è qualcosa come libstdc++.so o libc.so, beh... non funzionerà niente. se invece si tratta di qualcosa di non vitale, allora ci saranno alcune funzioni che non saranno disponibili.

la libreria che ti viene segnalata come mancante potrebbe essere stata reinstallata in una versione diversa, oppure potrebbe essere proprio mancante. guarda se hai installato x11-libs/libXaw

----------

## tizio

si... la versione 1.0.2... mi sembra l'abbia emersa ieri con xorg 7 (o forse no... non so)

comunque ho provato a ri-emergerlo, cancellare i /root/.revdep-rebuild* e rilanciare revdep-rebuild -pv..

ma la situazione non cambia..

che dici mi sparo ste 12 ore di emerge e mi tolgo il pensiero?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *tizio wrote:*   

> si... la versione 1.0.2... mi sembra l'abbia emersa ieri con xorg 7 (o forse no... non so)
> 
> comunque ho provato a ri-emergerlo, cancellare i /root/.revdep-rebuild* e rilanciare revdep-rebuild -pv..
> 
> ma la situazione non cambia..
> ...

 

evidentemente i tuoi programmi sono compilati contro una versione diversa. penso che l'unica possibilità sia lasciare che revdep-rebuild faccia il suo giretto...

lancialo e lascialo in background... prima o poi finirà (suggerimento: per conservare un po' di usabilità del computer quando hai qualche emerge in background, imposta la niceness=10 in make.conf)

----------

## tizio

addirittura 10?? io usavo 3...

comunque faro come dici... ancora grazie mille

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *tizio wrote:*   

> addirittura 10?? io usavo 3...
> 
> comunque faro come dici... ancora grazie mille

 

più è alto il numero e più bassa è la priorità, quindi meno incide sulle prestazioni e puoi continuare a lavorare tranquillamente

----------

## darkmanPPT

atch! ad un certo punto revdep mi emrge mesa...... e quindi ad un certo punto da errore!

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa come mai?

appena posso vi scrivo dettagliatamente l'errore.

innanzitutto revdep mi dice che serve la libreria libGLU.so.1 e libXaw.so.8

ho cancellato in root i file .revdep che suggeritomi.

quando faccio ripartire revdep mi post lo stesso errore di prima

"Warning failed to resolve package order. Will merge in random orger".

ma continua lo stesso.

e poi presenta i pacchetti da installare.

quando arriva ad installare clanlib, mi richiede di installare mesa. se lo salto mi chiede di installare pyopengl che da errore compilando:

error: command 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

"ERROR: dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 failed

Call Stack:

ebuild.sh line 1539: Called dyn_compile

"                   939: Called src_compile

....

"

compile failed

è possibile che tutto questo centri con il fatto che sono passato da i386-... a i686?? eppure non ho mai avuto problemi e sono passato senza problemi da uno all'altro...

----------

## tizio

anche a me revdep segnala quelle librerie...

e fallisce l'emersione di openoffice...

```

=============

Building project boost

=============

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/boost

ERROR: Error 11 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/boost

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  openoffice-2.0.2-r1.ebuild, line 229:   Called die

```

forse alcuni programmi non supportano la nuova versione di libXaw... boh... 

(a me mesa pero non da problemi)

mo cerco su bugzilla...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è possibile che tutto questo centri con il fatto che sono passato da i386-... a i686?? eppure non ho mai avuto problemi e sono passato senza problemi da uno all'altro...

 

Ma hai cambiato CHOST ? cioe' sei partito da uno stage per i386 e hai compilato per i686?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> Ma hai cambiato CHOST ? cioe' sei partito da uno stage per i386 e hai compilato per i686?

 

si.

hoseguito la guida inerente all'argomento e ho cambiato la variabile Chost.

io sono partito dallo stage 1. ho installato per i386.

poi un giorno ho scoperto che esisteva anche i686 e ho cambiato (seguendo la guida sul wiki).

dopo il cambio avevo dato un bel emerge -e system e world. 

nessun problema riscontrato.

boh.

cmq adesso sto danto un emerge system caso mai possa servire.

insomma... libGLU.so.1 è una roba di MESA. ma il pacchetto mesa nn si installa.... sigh

semplicemente mi dice che, quendo compila, non riesce a trovare files come

stddef.h

GL/glxproto.h

anyone can help me?

----------

## .:chrome:.

spetta un attimo

hai un casino immenso nel tuo sistema...

è possibile che nel fare l'aggiornamento a X11-7.0 ti sia dimenticato di cancellare /usr/X11R6 e /usr/lib/X11?

ti direi di cancellarle, se non lo hai fatto (effettivamente possono essere la causa di questo casino) ma sono quasi certo che così facendo cancelleresti anche files di pacchetti che sono già sdtati regolarmente installati.

io farei a questo punto un'azione drastica: fai un emerge --depclean e te ne freghi di tutte le minacce di morte e sciagure varie che ti vengono presentate nell'output. poi fai un emerge -uDN world.

alla fine di tutto rilanci l'emerge di X11

----------

## Cazzantonio

Scusate ma la guida pare suggerire che i seguenti pacchetti vadano messi in package.keywords:

```
>=sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre4

=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

app-admin/eselect-opengl

>=app-admin/eselect-1.0_rc1

media-video/nvidia-kernel

media-video/nvidia-glx
```

per installare XORG STABLE!   :Shocked: 

Ora scusate ma per installare un pacchetto stabile mi tocca forse installare della roba unstable???   :Shocked: 

Spero di aver capito male io ma la guida è qua:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

inoltre qualcuno sa dirmi a che serve la use "syaptics" tra gli INPUT_DEVICES di xorg 7 ? forse che i driver synaptics siano già inclusi e posso disinstallare l'omonimo pacchetto?

P.S. anche questa frase mi fa paura:

"Particularly if you are running modular X on an otherwise stable system, you may run into issues with this. Many packages only work with modular X in their ~arch versions, so you may need to add additional packages to /etc/portage/package.keywords."

ma è vera??   :Shocked:  Davvero hanno messo stabile qualcosa che ancora richiede cose instabili per funzionare??   :Shocked: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Scusate ma la guida pare suggerire che i seguenti pacchetti vadano messi in package.keywords:
> 
> ```
> >=sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre4
> 
> ...

 

quella guida Ã¨ riferita a quando Xorg 7 era ancora in testing, quindi prendila un po con le pinze. I concetti fondamentali ci sono comunque.

 *Quote:*   

> inoltre qualcuno sa dirmi a che serve la use "syaptics" tra gli INPUT_DEVICES di xorg 7 ? forse che i driver synaptics siano giï¿½ inclusi e posso disinstallare l'omonimo pacchetto?

 

Serve per far installare i driver synaptics. Si tratta dello stesso pacchetto mi pare, solo che questa volta puoi metterlo direttamente come dipendenza di xorg anzichÃ¨ installarlo a mano.

----------

## darkmanPPT

intanto ho fatto un emerge system ed ha funzionato.

ora farò come dici....

speriam bene. grazie ancora per i tuoi consigli!

 :Wink:  grazie!

 *Quote:*   

> è possibile che nel fare l'aggiornamento a X11-7.0 ti sia dimenticato di cancellare /usr/X11R6 e /usr/lib/X11? 

 

cioè cancello cancello tutto?

sicuro che nn faccio casino.... beh... anche se + di così è difficile   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bionicle

Ciao, io avrei un problema con la tastiera, in pratica non mi scrive niente se premo un e accentata o una o accentata o la a accentata, stessa cosa per le parentesi graffe e quadre. La cosa strana che il resto dei tasti funzionano es: +"*4%&/()=??`!$_:;

questo e il log di xorg e sembra ok:

```
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr_CH"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "fr_CH"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled
```

cosa devo fare per abilitare tutti i tasti?

grazieLast edited by Bionicle on Sat Jul 01, 2006 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

@k.gothmog

cancellato.

fatto l'emerge.

si pianta su mesa stesso errore.

non trova le librerie che ti ho detto.

stano cmq perche mi pare che stddef.h sia una cosa del C... quindi DEVE esserci!

 :Sad:  ... k sconforto...   :Sad: 

ho lanciato un bel 

```
emerge -uDNe world
```

 :Shocked:  sarà un po' lungo... ma si spera che funzi dopo...

----------

## adam_z

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Ciao, io avrei un problema con la tastiera, in pratica non mi scrive niente se premo un e accentata o una o accentata o la a accentata, stessa cosa per le parentesi graffe e quadre. La cosa strana che il resto dei tasti funzionano es: +"*4%&/()=??`!$_:;
> 
> questo e il log di xorg e sembra ok:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hai impostato la tua tastiera nella configurazione.

Hai una 101 tasti?

----------

## Bionicle

 *adam_z wrote:*   

>  *Bionicle wrote:*   Ciao, io avrei un problema con la tastiera, in pratica non mi scrive niente se premo un e accentata o una o accentata o la a accentata, stessa cosa per le parentesi graffe e quadre. La cosa strana che il resto dei tasti funzionano es: +"*4%&/()=??`!$_:;
> 
> questo e il log di xorg e sembra ok:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Avevo gia settato con xorg6.8 la testiera a 101 tasti e funzionava alla perfezione.

ecco la mia configurazione:

```
   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr_CH"
```

Grazie ancora.

----------

## adam_z

non e' detto che sia sbagliato ... ma quanti tasti ha la tua tastiera? Se sono 101 ci sara' qualcos'altro da sistemare.

io non sono molto esperto cercavo di darti una mano, ma se non e' questo il problema non so cosa consigliarti ...

----------

## flocchini

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog
> 
> cancellato.
> 
> fatto l'emerge.
> ...

 

stesso problema che avevo io... scorri l'output di emerge, ad un certo punto per forza trovi un file not found. A quel punto lanci "equery belongs $nomefile" ed emergi il pacchetto che di da' come risultato con l'opzione --oneshot"

----------

## Bionicle

Ho risolto il problema della tastiera. 

era semplicemente da cambiare da:

```
Option      "XkbLayout" "fr_CH" 
```

a (nel mio caso tastiera svizzera con gli accenti francesi es. éàè)

```

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "ch"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "fr"
```

Ciao

----------

## Angelus666

Dato che adesso Xorg 7.0 è stabile, non avrò problemi con i driver closed nvidia 1.0-8762?

----------

## Luca89

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> Dato che adesso Xorg 7.0 ï¿½ stabile, non avrï¿½ problemi con i driver closed nvidia 1.0-8762?

 

Con il 7.0 non ci sono mai stati problemi di driver proprietari, perchÃ¨ le ABI sono le stesse del 6.8, il problema di cui parli riguarda xorg 7.1 dove gli sviluppatori hanno introdotto delle nuove ABI per i driver delle schede video.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> stesso problema che avevo io... scorri l'output di emerge, ad un certo punto per forza trovi un file not found. A quel punto lanci "equery belongs $nomefile" ed emergi il pacchetto che di da' come risultato con l'opzione --oneshot"

 

mah.. .ti dico... lanciare l'emerge del mondo intero ha dato i suoi frutti..

mesa è installato. il problema si è verificato con xorg-server. non mi ricordo l'errore perchè l'ho visto ieri sera e siccome ero stanco ho chiuso tutto e stamattina ho fatto ripartire. finora... 0 errori... speriam bene   :Wink: 

--------------------------

no... errore. sembra una barzelletta. insomma, compila xorg-server e arriva verso la fine... vi scrivo le righe

```

>>> /usr/share/man/man5/getconfig.5x.gz

--- /usr/share/x11

--- /usr/share/x11/xkb

!!!Cannot write to '/usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled'.

!!! Please check permissions and directories for broken symlinks.

!!! You may start the merge process again by using ebuild

!!! ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7.ebuild merge

!!! And finish by runnig this: env-update

```

e quindi termina.

ma scusate un attimo.... io installo da root. come cacchio è possibile che nn ci siano permessi????

mah  :Sad: 

-----

eh, ed in effetti 

```
'/usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled'.
```

 è un link rotto...

punta a  *Quote:*   

> /var/lib/xkb

 

che nn esiste..... 

ma come è possibile? fare un ebuild che crea cartelle, files e compila e non vengono sistemati i link....

qualcuno di voi ha avuto lo stesso problema?

dove punta il vostro link?

----------

## bender86

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> /usr/share/man/man5/getconfig.5x.gz
> ...

 

Non ho idea di dove punti quel symlink (ho ancora xorg 6), ma ti consiglio di prestare attenzione a quanto detto da emerge: il programma lo hai gia' compilato, solo l'installazione non ha funzionato. Puoi quindi installare nuovamente il programma, senza doverlo ricompilare, usando questi due comandi

```
ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7.ebuild merge

env-update
```

Ricordati poi di controllare che non lo abbia aggiunto in /var/lib/portage/world.

----------

## darkmanPPT

eh, ho visto... ho visto.

che balle però..... speravo che passare a xorg 7 fosse una grande idea e che fosse semplice.

la cosa che mi fa più ridere è che il link punti ad una roba vuota. strano, no?

se anche lo faccio ripartire, cosa cambierà? i llink è sempre broken...

atch! che sfiga

----------

## bender86

Ho dato comunque un'occhiata: /var/lib/xkb appartiene al pacchetto x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 (e fin qui...).

Per quanto riguarda xorg7, invece, dovrebbe appartenere a x11-apps/xkbcomp:

```
src_install() {

        x-modular_src_install

        dodir usr/share/X11/xkb

        dosym ../../../bin/xkbcomp /usr/share/X11/xkb/xkbcomp

        # (#122214) We should create this directory here, since xkeyboard-config

        # and any other set of layouts will symlink to it.

        dodir /var/lib/xkb

}
```

Prova a riemergere x11-apps/xkbcomp.

----------

## Cazzantonio

qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare windowmaker sotto xorg 7?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Ho dato comunque un'occhiata: /var/lib/xkb appartiene al pacchetto x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 (e fin qui...).
> 
> Per quanto riguarda xorg7, invece, dovrebbe appartenere a x11-apps/xkbcomp:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grazie a tutti veramente. ce la ho fatta!!!!! ora nn mi resta che configurare xorg.conf.

"semplicemente" (se si può dire così  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ho cancellato i pacchetti xkbcomp e xkeyboard-config e li ho reinstallati.

dopodichè tutti gli emerge hanno funzionato.

ora devo configurare xorg ed è fatto.

ciao!

----------

## ^Stefano^

Ok, xorg aggiornato. Riporto la mia esperienza.

tanto per cominciare non ho seguito la guida su gentoo/doc ma ho seguito questa:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

poi ho editato /etc/make.conf come descritto nella guida.

ho eliminato 

```
/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11 e /usr/lib/libGL*
```

per poi dare un bel

```
emerge -uDNav world
```

ho dovuto anche aggiungere man al package.keywords perchè la mia versione è inferiore alla 1.6b-r2. una volta completato l'aggiornamento ho installato

```
xev xdpyinfo xvinfo xset xdriinfo xprop font-adobe-100dpi font-adobe-75dpi font-adobe-utopia-100dpi font-adobe-utopia-75dpi font-bh-100dpi font-bh-75dpi font-bh-type1 font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi font-bitstream-100dpi font-bitstream-75dpi ttf-bitstream-vera corefonts sharefonts freefonts font-ibm-type1
```

e ricompilato nvidia-glx ed nvidia-kernel. riavviato il sistema e tutto è partito   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S. la guida su gentoo/doc dice chiaramente

```
Se la vostra directory /usr/X11R6 non è un collegamento simbolico a /usr, cancellatela e cominciate da zero
```

ma da me lo è, quindi non va eliminata. Penso che sia così da tutti, no?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare windowmaker sotto xorg 7?

 

a me non da nessun tipo di problema.

che c'è che non va?

EDIT: mi è venuta in mente una cosa: che facilmente non avrai cancellato il vecchio xorg.conf. se non vuoi rifarlo da capo su modello di xorg.conf.example (che sarebbe bene) CANCELLA la riga RgbPath

finché avevo quella windowmaker mi funzionava, si... ma non egregiamente.

----------

## ercoppa

Sono un pazzo  se aggiorno a xorg 7 mentre ancora è in funzione  xorg 6.8, vado incontro a grave conseguenze?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Nessuna notevole. Al limite potresti avere qualche problema chiudendo e riaprendo qualche applicazione, ma a me non è successo niente.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Sono un pazzo  se aggiorno a xorg 7 mentre ancora è in funzione  xorg 6.8, vado incontro a grave conseguenze?

 

non hai letto la guida all'aggiornamento, vero?

per fare l'aggiornamento si devono cancellare due directories. questo *potrebbe* non dare problemi ad X, ma li darà sicuramente alle applicazioni.

l'unica possibilità che hai di non avere noie (garantito al 100%) è non chiudere e non aprire nessun programma durante l'aggiornamento

----------

## X-Drum

qui tutto liscio su 2 macchine: amd64 - x86

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare windowmaker sotto xorg 7? 
> 
> a me non da nessun tipo di problema.
> 
> che c'è che non va?
> ...

 

boh ormai non saprei... oggi ho provato due volte a installare xorg nuovo e ho incontrato una caterva di problemi (anche sconnessi da xorg).

Per esempio ho anche bruciato un hd usb per una caduta di corrente   :Rolling Eyes:  e un dvd di backup che faceva le bizze   :Mad: 

Decisamente non è giornata.... backup ripristinato e tenterò nuovamente in un nuovo giorno con (spero) meno sfiga   :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. ovviamente ho fatto tutto secondo la guida ma la sfiga è sfiga e non c'è guida che tenga   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Per esempio ho anche bruciato un hd usb per una caduta di corrente   e un dvd di backup che faceva le bizze  
> 
> Decisamente non è giornata.... backup ripristinato e tenterò nuovamente in un nuovo giorno con (spero) meno sfiga  
> 
> P.S. ovviamente ho fatto tutto secondo la guida ma la sfiga è sfiga e non c'è guida che tenga  

 

lascia perdere X11-7.0: tu hai bisogno di andare a Lourdes  :Very Happy: 

(se ci vai vengo anche io  :Confused:  )

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lascia perdere X11-7.0: tu hai bisogno di andare a Lourdes 
> 
> (se ci vai vengo anche io  )

 

meeeee io ho trovato chiuso l'ultima volta :X

----------

## jlord87

ciao a tutti!!

benvenuti nel mio post...  :Confused:  (oggi mi sento un pò pazzo  :Twisted Evil:  ...perdonate il mio modo di esprimermi  :Laughing:  )

antefatto:

Padova, ore 15.30, l'utente xxx del computer gentoo_DPII lancia da xterm (siamo precisi!) con privilegi di root il noto comando emerge sync

tornato in sala server (altrimenti nota ai comuni mortali con il nome di "taverna con computer...") e constatato il successo dell'operazione decide che è giunto il momento di tentare un emerge world ma conoscendo la difficoltà dell'impresa, per non rischiare, decise di eseguire un reversibile emerge -p world

fatto:

la cosole (la stessa di prima) dà un output davvero preoccupante:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -p world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

(ho evidenziato in rosso solo ciò che mi preoccupava maggiormente...)

riuscirà il nostro eroe con l'aiuto dell'attivissima e ben più esperta di lui gentoo community a salvare il buon vecchio piccio (pc...) dalla formattazzione selvaggia??  :Question: 

che mi consigliate??

----------

## mambro

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che mi consigliate??

 

Questo può essere d'aiuto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-475920.html

Devi aggiornare xorg al 7.0 , segui i link di quel topic

----------

## jlord87

ops...  :Embarassed: 

chiarissimo!

grazie mille!!

ps.se ho capito bene quindi anche xorg adesso è disponibile in versione non-monolitica (un pò come è successo con kde?), giusto?

grazie ancora!!

----------

## Deus Ex

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps.se ho capito bene quindi anche xorg adesso è disponibile in versione non-monolitica (un pò come è successo con kde?), giusto?

 

Eh sì... ma da quel po' che se ne parla anche  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Certo che quell'output spaventa tutti  :Very Happy: 

Comunque apparte che questo thread va nel forum principale giÃ  nel forum principale c'Ã¨ un thread analogo ben in vista.

----------

## randomaze

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Certo che quell'output spaventa tutti  

 

Si, comuqnue da me non ha impiegato molto di più della versione monolitica ed é andato "quasi alla prima" (c'erano un paio di finezze nel file di configurazione che non gli piacevano).

Certo che alcuni di quei pacchetti sono veramente microscopici....

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque apparte che questo thread va nel forum principale giÃ  nel forum principale c'Ã¨ un thread analogo ben in vista.

 

Merge effettuato  :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

aggiornato al 7, non va   :Sad:  , continua a volere fglrx anche se io ho rifatto il xorg.xonf (con xorgconfig), mi da errori sui font. Fa caldo, non mi va di smanettare, guarderò i log e magari meglio la documentazione più tardi. Speriamo bene

//edit ora xorg parte con i driver radeon, non riesco a sistemare questa cavolo di rotella del mouse. Però ancora devo dare revdep-rebuild quindi potrebbe autorisolversi il problema.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> aggiornato al 7, non va   , continua a volere fglrx anche se io ho rifatto il xorg.xonf (con xorgconfig), mi da errori sui font. Fa caldo, non mi va di smanettare, guarderò i log e magari meglio la documentazione più tardi. Speriamo bene
> 
> //edit ora xorg parte con i driver radeon, non riesco a sistemare questa cavolo di rotella del mouse. Però ancora devo dare revdep-rebuild quindi potrebbe autorisolversi il problema.

 

sullle FAQ di installazione dei driver ATI sconsigliano di usare xorgconfig e di usare invece aticonfig.

c'è un topic sul forum riguardante il funzionamento di fglrx su xorg7. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-476161-start-25.html

io almeno ho fatto così e funziona.

ho una ati mobility radeon 128mb x300

----------

## ercoppa

si quello lo sapevo grazie comunque. Il mio intento era quello di creare un nuovo xorg.conf pi adatto al nuovo xorg (avevo paura che qualche cosa fosse cambiato). Ora ho tutto a posto, anche l'acc3d. Ma ce una cosa che non capisco: qualunque cosa io faccia xorg usa fglrx. Ad esempio avevo appena finito di ricolpimpilare delle liberie: convinto che l'acc3d fosse disattivata, do glxinfo (prima mi da dei brutti errori e volevo vedere se fosse cambiato qualcosa) e ecco la vedo che la'cc3d era attiva! ma in xorg.conf c'e radeon come driver (che  quello open no?). Ora le cose sono due:

-  cambiato il file di xorg e allora devo scrivere da un altra parte quale driver usare (cavolata mi sembra)

- xorg 7 vedendo il modulo fglrx caricato (l'ho messo in autoload) se lo becca senza fiatare.

Illuminatemi vi prego, perch non ci capisco pi nulla

----------

## darkmanPPT

anche a me è così, ma se guardi bene ti accorgerai che alcune "section" non vengono in realtà chiamate.

all'inizio del file di xorg c'è l'elenco delle sections che saranno chiamate.

se è come il mio, ti spiego...

c'è una section con in cui carica il driver radeon e una in cui carca fglrx.

in realtà la section kn radeon nn viene usata!

capisci?

non c'è scritto il nome della section che usa radeon all'inizio, nella inizializzazione di xorg:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## bandreabis

C'è una guida completa per xorg7 da zero per chi installa per la prima volta?

Per esempio con indicati i significati degli INPUT_DEVICES.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> lascia perdere X11-7.0: tu hai bisogno di andare a Lourdes 
> 
> (se ci vai vengo anche io  )

 

Meglio di no... succedono cose strane quando mi avvicino ad una chiesa... tipo fulmini che si abbattono sul sagrato e cose di questo tipo   :Wink:   :Smile: 

Comunque il giorno dopo ce l'ho fatta... era solo una questione di sfiga temporanea   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Act!

Caio a tutti,

volevo aggiungere qui anche la mia esperienza:

Dopo aver setato le nuove variabili come da guida (e per la verità abbastanza intuibili dall'output di emerge -pv) ho effettuato l'aggiornamento. Una volta finito, per far ripartire l'interfaccia grafica, ho solo dovuto riemergere i driver nvidia (prevedibile) e sistemare un po' di librerie con revdep-rebuild (anche questo quasi prevedibile).

Nessuna difficoltà e nessun imprevisto, ma solo una piccola perplessità: il revdep-rebuild oltre a ricompilare alcuni pacchetti me ne ha aggiunti di nuovi! Ora mi chiedo: se dei pacchetti prima non c'erano e ora sono necessari, perchè non sono stati installati come dipendenze di xorg7?

Riflettendoci un po' l'unica spiegazione che mi viene in mente è che ci siano delle librerie che prima erano nel pacchetto monolitico che non sono indispensabili per xorg (quindi non sono sue dipendenze) ma sono invece richieste da altri programmi nel sistema e quindi sono state installate da revdep-rebuild.

Secondo voi è un'ipotesi credibile?

Purtroppo quando stavo aggiornando avevo molta fretta e non ho indagato più di tanto e ora non sono su quella macchina, ma appena ho un attimo vedo di cercare un po' tra i log e scoprire di che si trattava...

Devo dire che però è solo la mia mera curiosità di impadronirmi dei meccanismi più reconditi di gentoo, perchè se non mi pongo domande il sistema funziona magnificamente (direi anche un pelino meglio di prima a occhio) e non c'è nessun problema (a parte un piccolo dettaglio che non ha nulla a che fare con questo e per cui aprirò un altro post).

----------

## X-Drum

si è vero anche io ho trovato alcune librerie orfane 

(che non appartenevano ad alcun pacchetto)

le ho rimosse ed ho rilanciato un revdep-rebuild

per sicurezza.

----------

## Luca89

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> il revdep-rebuild oltre a ricompilare alcuni pacchetti me ne ha aggiunti di nuovi! Ora mi chiedo: se dei pacchetti prima non c'erano e ora sono necessari, perchï¿½ non sono stati installati come dipendenze di xorg7?

 

a me pare strano che revdep-rebuild installi nuovi pacchetti, quando trova librerie orfane rotte lui te le segnala solamente, senza farti ricompilare nulla. I pacchetti nuovi che avrai installato non dipendono da revdep-rebuild, sono dipendenze dei pacchetti broken trovati da revdep-rebuild. Probabilmente non avevi un "emerge -uDN world" pulito.

----------

## GabrieleB

upgrade fallito !

Ho seguito la documentazione del wiki, e non mi compila x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.1perche' dice che gli mancano alcune libGL (ma il wiki diceva di brasare la dir /usr/lib/libGL*). 

Morale: dopo aver letto svariati kili di post riguardanti xdriinfo e xorg, ho ceduto e ho emerso xorg 6.9. Per curiosita' (a sistema di nuovo funzionante) ho provato ad emergere di nuovo il benedetto xdriinfo ed e' andato tutto bene.

Ora, alla luce dei fatti, che ne dite di commentare la parte di wiki che dice:

```
# emerge -Ca xorg-x11

# rm -rf /usr/lib/libGL*

# rm -rf /usr/lib/X11/xkb/
```

prima che io riprovi ?

'assie

Gabriele

EDIT: se ora do un emerge -uDp world, vedo che cerca di passare a xorg 7.0 ma non ho nulla di bloccato (per cui non darei l'uninstall del vecchio xorg). Ci provo ?

----------

## X-Drum

io non ho seguito la guida del wiki ma quella ufficiale:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora, alla luce dei fatti, che ne dite di commentare la parte di wiki che dice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dico di no, anche se non sono io a poter editare gli howto. Avendolo seguito ed avendo applicato il tutto a due sistemi gentoo, x86 e amd64, posso garantire che quell'howto funziona alla grande. inoltre non è stato scritto appena xorg è stato dichiarato stable, quindi credo che ci siano molte altre persone che l'hanno seguito senza problemi. altrimenti la cosa sarebbe stata segnalata e l'howto modificato. purtroppo anche a me è capitato che alcuni howto non funzionassero sul mio sistema, però magari su altri 20 sistemi erano andati benissimo. Del resto un howto, a mio modo di vedere le cose, è soltanto l'esperienza di chi l'ha scritto. il modo in cui l'autore ha fatto ciò che spiega. Non è detto ne che sia il migliore ne che vada su tutti i pc con gentoo. Anche l'handbook, che è la guida ufficiale per installare gentoo dice che le impostazioni li inserite non devono per forza essere le migliori, ma soltanto quelle che la maggior parte della gente usa.

----------

